# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام (کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش)

## rezabr1999

سلام. من پارسال کنکور ثبت نام کردم(سال اولم بود) قبول نشدم. امسال میخوام ثبت نام کنم فقط مشکل سوابق تحصیلی پیش دارم.
میرم تو سایت واسه سوابق تحصیلی ولی میگه : اطلاعات شما یافت نشد، کد دانش آموزی و یا کد منطقه یا کد مقطع اشتباه وارد شده است.
همه ی اطلاعاتم درستن !چیکار کنم؟

----------


## rezabr1999

یکی جواب بده لطفا

----------


## rezabr1999

ینی کسی نیست بدونه چشه این سایت؟

----------


## reyhanam

میخاید برید مدرسه پارسالتون بپرسید و ازشون کمک بخواید البته اگه کامل بلدن و اشتباه نمیکنن

----------


## amin1441

تو اون تایپیک هم گفتم اگه همه مشخصاتتون درسته پس این مشکل فقط یک علت داره و اونم اینه که موقع وارد کردن اعداد زبون ویندوزتون فارسیه! متاسفانه خیلی نکته ریزیه که هیچکی بهش اشاره نکرده حتی خود دیپ کد... 
خودم پارسال پدرم در اومد تا اینو فهمیدم...

----------


## rezabr1999

> تو اون تایپیک هم گفتم اگه همه مشخصاتتون درسته پس این مشکل فقط یک علت داره و اونم اینه که موقع وارد کردن اعداد زبون ویندوزتون فارسیه! متاسفانه خیلی نکته ریزیه که هیچکی بهش اشاره نکرده حتی خود دیپ کد... 
> خودم پارسال پدرم در اومد تا اینو فهمیدم...



متاسفانه بازم نشد!!!!!!

----------

